
1 in 10 Americans uses stalkerware to track partners and exes, poll finds - frandroid
https://www.cnet.com/news/1-in-10-people-uses-stalkerware-to-track-partners-and-exes-poll-says/
======
hilbert42
If those stats are even vaguely close then heaven help us.

~~~
JohnFen
Since the poll was commissioned by NortonLifeLock, and they don't tell us what
the questions asked were, I think it's pretty safe to ignore the results as
bogus marketing.

Particularly since they seem surprisingly high.

~~~
hilbert42
Yeah, I reckon you must be right. Sure, I agree that such things happen but if
those figures were actually that high then I fail to see how society could
even continue to function.

